# One Day Grooming Course - Surrey - 3rd March



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I am booked into a one day grooming course at Merrist Wood College, near Guildford on Saturday 3rd March. I am hoping to find someone to take my place as my Father-in-Law has been taken seriously ill in hospital and I am not sure that I am going to be available to attend the course. I have spoken with the college and they are happy for me to try and find a replacement.

The details:

Saturday 3rd March

10 - 4pm

Merrist Wood College
Nr Guildford
Surrey

Cost £80

There are 8 participants on the day. You take your own dog and are guided through the whole process of brushing out, bathing, drying and clipping / scissor cutting your dog. You work at your own pace and will be shown how to achieve the 'look' and length you are after. There will be at least 3 other Cockapoos on the course. All grooming equipment is provided but you can take along any equipment that you own if you want.

I appreciate this is really short notice, but if anyone is interested then please reply on this thread and I'll email you a form and details of how to get in touch with the college.

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen so sorry to hear about your father in law .. thinking of you & your family xxx

I am sure someone on here will be interested in taking your place ... 

Hugs JoJo xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Karen, so sorry to hear about your Father-in-law.
Keeping you & your family in my thoughts & prayers XXX


----------

